

GoSquared Redesign - bpierre
https://www.gosquared.com/

======
jamesjgill
Thanks for sharing this, Pierre, a heck of a lot of work went into the
release.

~~~
markuskobler
The redesign looks good. Out of interest why are you not using something like
websockets or SSE to push updates to the client?

~~~
simontabor
Basically, it's for efficiency reasons. Some of our sites have well over 40
pageviews per second and updating the numbers that frequently would put a huge
amount of load on our servers and also crash the browser or make it go
incredibly slow.

We also like to use the very same API that's available to our users in the Now
and Trends dashboards as it encourages us to ensure response times are quick
and that everything we track and display can be used programatically in custom
integrations (such as the trending section on
[http://carthrottle.com](http://carthrottle.com)).

Hope that answers things :)

